# Roll Cage



## clarkracing39 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm trying to build a custom roll cage in a Honda Civic model, but seem to be having a hard time to get it to staty in place. Do you guys have any tips that would help me with this? Thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What did you make it out of? I have made cages out of Evergreen plastic rod and tube and just glue them with regular plastic cement or CA glue.


----------



## clarkracing39 (Oct 15, 2013)

I've tried it with the regular plastic that the parts come on. Where did you get the plastic rod?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/Shapes.htm#Round Tubing

http://www.plastruct.com/picat/TUBING_FITTINGS_9.pdf

Two different places to buy plastic/styrene tube. Or most well-stocked hobby shops will have a selection.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most Hobbytown stores sell it


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Most of the guys who build drag cars use the .062 size rod.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I tend to use .080 or .100 rod. At 1/25 scale, this works out to 2 inch and 2 1/2 inch rollbars and rollcages.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I have drilled out the ends of the rod and inserted wire/paperclip wire and drilled mating holes in the floorpan. This is a great help with getting the "bars" where they need to go and stay. Smaller rod can be used, but the wire is stronger.


----------

